# How to Root Android phone



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

I have 1 malware + 3 PUPs (or is it 4??) in system apps. Instead of just destroying it, I have been trying to Root it. Unfortunately, I can not install any because it looks like Google is blocking them. I have tried to install: Framaroot; kingroot (screen says has dangerous apps); Z4root; & Towel Root
I think I tried a few more but can't find my notes.
Is there some way to install a Root software without google (or whatever) not allowing it to install.
:banghead::banghead:

If I can get it rooted, I'll try to install a custom ROM - yes may kill it - but, at least, I tried. :angel:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try the XDA forums and look for your model phone they usually have a variety of tools.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

joeten said:


> Try the XDA forums and look for your model phone they usually have a variety of tools.


Thank you, I will check it out. - Unfortunately my phone is one of those 'fake' phones but has lots of storage & ram and runs great -sometimes, & I don't get those popup ads either. I just don't trust using for my private stuff on this phone because of the PUPs & Malware.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have a read here and scroll down to the other links in red https://www.xda-developers.com/how-to-root/ there may be some info in those or post a question over on their forum giving as much info as you can about the phone and android vesrion.


----------



## shaira (May 18, 2019)

it becomes more challenging for rooting after Android 7.0. This is mostly due to updated security mechanism in OS level.

P.S what's the device model and Android version?


----------

